
Appbackr, Finance your app - Wholesale digital marketplace - pchristensen
http://appbackr.com/
======
peteysd
There isn't any information about the people behind appbackr on your site. I
would never enter into a financial agreement with a completely unknown entity.

I think you need to personalize the site - let us know who exactly we're
dealing with.

Other than that - it's an interesting concept. I think the description of how
it works could be made clearer, but it's an interesting idea.

~~~
appbackr
Thanks for your comment. We created the site on a very tight deadline where we
had to code everything in 45 days to meet the PayPalX deadlines. We will add
some information about who we are. My name is Trevor Cornwell. Here is my
Linked profile: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/trevorcornwell> and I am on
Facebook at facebook.com/cornwell and twitter.com/appbackr I hope that you'll
follow our progress. If you'd like to meet come to to:
peerfinancingny.eventbrite.com

------
earle
You cant see anything without signing up...........

~~~
appbackr
We are keeping it as a closed beta through our launch on May 17. We built the
site quickly and as a very small team we had to get all the agreements in
place/UI/etc before we are ready to go public. Feel free to email me at trevor
at appbackr.com if you have any questions.

------
bryanh
Cool idea, a little shady though. I mean, why would you use jpg for a graphic
like this? <http://appbackr.com/images/step-ideas.jpg>

</complaint>

~~~
appbackr
A guy who I respect named Ben Kutil did the design for the appbackr home page.
<http://make-things.com/> Let me know why the .jpg makes us look shady.
twitter.com/appbackr trevor at appbackr.com Thanks, Trevor Cornwell, Founder,
appbackr inc.

------
mikecane
I don't need an account at something like Kickstarter to see what people are
looking to fund. It should be the same here. Otherwise it looks shady.

~~~
appbackr
We are keeping the site invitation only so that we can make sure that we have
all of the UI right; the legal agreements in place and be able to address
questions like yours before we have a big audience. We are a very small team
who did this on a small budget. Please follow our progress at
twitter.com/appbackr or see my story at
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/trevorcornwell>. If you'd like to learn more come
meet us in NY at peerfinancingny.eventbrite.com

